# Pacu? Piranha?



## P13A (Aug 8, 2006)

Im an avid fisherman, and fish whenever i can no matter where.

These popped up out of no where in a very small neighborhood lake. I know NOTHING but from what i have seen it looks like a piranah. We caught a few of them...but there very hard to hook. Sorry if i offend, or hooked anyones pet.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like a pacu mixed with piranha, it looks wierd to me. It resembles both, Im sure it is a pacu but in that first pic you can kinda see sharp teeth. PACU but it looks cool


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a pacu, cool catch though


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

I say Pacu too :nod: because of the snubbed nose


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piaractus sp. = red bellied pacu.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

diffinetly a red bellies pacu....thos get really big and it legal in every state. you can sell them to a LFS..or private sale them.. nice catch


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Be a little easier to hook if you got rid of the shark hook :nod:


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

PACU !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugly little basterds lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said you got a Red Bellied Pacu... welcome to P-Fury BTW...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

A few? How many have you guys caught? It's a shame so many people are releasing them into ponds and rivers like that. Then when people catch them, the news people claim they are piranha and get everybody all scared, and that's how piranhas get banned in some states.

Anyway, yeah its a red bellied pacu, a herbivorous cousin of the red belly. Spread the word so people know!









What state are you located in, by the way?
~Taylor~


----------



## P13A (Aug 8, 2006)

Shark hook?

Those were the smallest hooks in the tackle box.

Im located in Florida.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> P13A Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> Shark hook?
> 
> Those were the smallest hooks in the tackle box.
> ...


Pacus are pretty much established in Florida given the number of occurences there.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Honestly I wou;d not put it bck, eat it or kill it htye thorw off the ecosystem.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Timmy44221 said:


> Honestly I wou;d not put it bck, eat it or kill it htye thorw off the ecosystem.


i would sell it or trade it in LFS for credit...


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

I've heard they taste pretty good...


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Pacu for sure...


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Pacu


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

pacu for shure. how many u catch.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hmmmm, I think the fish has been over ID'd.

Time to close it.


----------

